# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Zwolse Poort (Franciscushof)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Zwolse Poort (Franciscushof)
Knapenveldsweg 1
Raalte

Bezoek de website van Zwolse Poort


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Zwolse Poort (Franciscushof).*

----------


## witten

de verpleging zowel bij de opname als de poli, is redelijk goed. Het wisselt er alleen veel te veel van psychiaters en verpleegkundigen. De werkomgeving oogt chaotisch. Ik ben er nu lang genoeg geweest, om er voor te kiezen elders hulp te zoeken.
Veel miscommunicatie ervaren wij, en de macht van behandelaren is ook niet als prettig ervaren.

----------


## sietske763

[email protected],
ook ik heb 12 jaar geleden 7 weken in de franciscushof gezeten,
ik heb dezelfde ervaring als jij, machtspositie van artsen en vooral verpleegkundigen.
het was zelfs zo erg, ik kon niet meer lopen door een gescheurde meniscus, en ik moest van hun lopen want het was psychisch volgens hen, toen eruit kwam dat ik geopereerd moest worden, om de meniscus eruit te halen, dedeb ze erg lief, maar excuses, ho maar.
de therapieen vond ik erg weinig en slecht, behalve de PMT.
heb een aantal jaren hiervoor paar weken op de paaz in rotterdam gezeten, heel wat beter.
groeten sietske

----------


## witten

Hoi,

Ik ben op het fr.hof geweest, daar was voor pmt ook het beste, dat heb in later traject ook nog een poosje individueel gehad, van een vrouwlijke therapeut, super streng, maar machtig goed.
Ik vind dat er veel te veel gewisseld werd met psychiaters, had steeds een ander. En later kwam ik op de poli in zwolle, en dat wisselde ook veel, daar heb ik verschillende ervaringen opgedaan, zowel positief als negatief.

groetjes

----------

